# Free flow hog waterer tanks



## lasergrl (Nov 24, 2007)

http://www.freelandind.com/waterersforhogsheepetc.pdf

Anyone use these and what do you think of them? How do they work, its hard to tell from the pictures. They seem like the answer to alot of peoples question of how to water pigs. I am mostly looking for something for my miniature pigs for winter. they are so darn short that the only thing they can reach, doesnt hold much water at all.


----------



## PACrofter (Oct 11, 2002)

I've never seen this before, but it looks intriguing. If you get one, please let us know how it works for you! 

I especially like the fact that it can be heated, and can provide water to cattle and pigs at the same time. Brilliant!


----------



## Curtis B (Aug 15, 2008)

That would definatly help me out with some of my issues, but I *HATE* it when a place makes you call to get pricing.


----------



## lasergrl (Nov 24, 2007)

There are some cataolg companies that sell them like enasco and one other. they are $160 plus shipping. the shipping is 100


----------



## Dieselrider (Jul 8, 2008)

Interesting thread. These look interesting but, how about in winter? I am thinking about how we are going to water through the winter as we will have pigs to winter through. Could set hay bales around it to block wind and place heater inside but, would that keep the drinking area lucid too?:huh:


----------



## CK25Hulk (Jun 10, 2007)

technically I built one for a lot less and others can too. There have been numerous posts about converting a 55 gallon drum into a pig waterer using a hog nipple. Another poster who I copied the idea from used what is called a trojan water model 33 bolted to the bottom of the 55 gallon drum. I only ever found one through Jefferslivestock.

http://www.jefferslivestock.com/ssc/product.asp?CID=2&pf_id=16043

Basically there are 3 bolts (use stainless) on the back of this pan and then a 4th hole for the water to flow through. ideally this thing is suppose to connect to a standard house hose connection but I left it open on the inside of the barrel. Used a butt load of permetex or RTV sealant on the inside. And finally bob is your uncle.

As for winter conditions tractor supply has a round heater element with a waterproof cord for around $30. Could not of fit better! I drop this in the tank and I'm good, I used it this past season with maybe only the really cold days of Virginia it freezing on me. 

Lastly I cut the top of the barrel just before the lip so I could fit the lid back inside the barrel. Keeps debris out and keeps what little heat in when the heater element is in use.

I can get pictures if anyone is interested.


----------



## Dieselrider (Jul 8, 2008)

Pictures would be great. I can usually figure out what someone is saying with a few pics. Sounds like what we are after. Thanks


----------



## lasergrl (Nov 24, 2007)

I have converted my stock tank with one of those for summer feeder pigs, but it freezes up in winter. I was hoping that this waterer, with a deicer would work but I cant really figure on how it even works, where the water even comes out of and in what capacity.

But, maybe you have done something that I cant picture in my mind so pics would be fantastic.


----------



## CK25Hulk (Jun 10, 2007)

pics from yesterday's post

http://i462.photobucket.com/albums/qq349/KiotiCK25/Hog Waterer/DSC_0003.jpg 

http://i462.photobucket.com/albums/qq349/KiotiCK25/Hog Waterer/DSC_0006.jpg 

http://i462.photobucket.com/albums/qq349/KiotiCK25/Hog Waterer/DSC_0008.jpg

http://i462.photobucket.com/albums/qq349/KiotiCK25/Hog Waterer/DSC_0007.jpg

http://i462.photobucket.com/albums/qq349/KiotiCK25/Hog Waterer/DSC_0008.jpg

http://i462.photobucket.com/albums/qq349/KiotiCK25/Hog Waterer/DSC_0015.jpg

http://i462.photobucket.com/albums/qq349/KiotiCK25/Hog Waterer/DSC_0017.jpg


----------



## lasergrl (Nov 24, 2007)

What I did was used a small stock tank and screwed a nipple into the drain plug, with a drop in deicer. Now, the nipple will freeze up. Doese that not happen with that cup type one? Our winters can get down to below freezing but usually the real cold days are just single digits.


----------



## CJBegins (Nov 20, 2009)

I found one of those for sale on CL. Bought it for $75 and it was the best money I've spent in a while. We used a floating deicer and never had an issue this winter.


----------



## lasergrl (Nov 24, 2007)

CJ how does the water come out? Is there a puddle on the bottom where the device is, do they push on something? Its hard to tell exactly how it works from the pics.


----------



## Dieselrider (Jul 8, 2008)

Thank you CK. That really makes the whole process clearer. I will definitely consider this. I already have a barrel or two around here.


----------



## CK25Hulk (Jun 10, 2007)

laser girl - maybe the deicer isn't heating enough?? I think they make different ones that give off more/less heat.. it's only a guess not sure though. Sounds like your design is similar, using a hog nipple waterer.

I originally started with a hog nipple but switched once I saw the bowl\paddle unit.

Mine has a little bowl and it does freeze up on my but usually only the coldest days of winter. So l was thinking about putting a hotter deicer in the tank to see if this would help.

On my bowl waterer it has a paddle the pigs push on. If you look at the jefferslivestock link in my prior post it has a better up close picture.


----------



## olivehill (Aug 17, 2009)

CK25Hulk said:


> but usually only the coldest days of winter


This may be the key, what _are_ your coldest days of winter?


----------



## CK25Hulk (Jun 10, 2007)

ehh, hard to say probably in the teens for the coldest days


----------



## Dieselrider (Jul 8, 2008)

CK, just a thought (I do have one once in awhile), perhaps keeping less water in the barrel on those coldest days would give the heater less area to keep warm. Or would that have the opposite effect? Wish our winters were only in the teens. We need to prepare for minus 10* F. I haven't tried the nipple in the winter as I just figured it would freeze at the nipple an keep the pigs from getting to the water.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Dont know what your all talkin bout, but back in the mid 50s dad bought a hog waterer from MW, It had runners and a square trough that was around about 1ft above the ground at the top lip. It had 2 welded loops for towing, an upright barrel with 2 rods with one hook on each end that went from the rim on the top of the barrel down to a hole in the lip face, , It did what it was supposed to do, and it was better than nothing, but not by much. I got the runners and had the tank rebuilt. Found a barrel and had 2 bottom holes put in it. Used it for awhile, then quit. Still got it. It would work good on a level place, but me nor dad ever had that.


----------

